# does anyone breed guppies and sell them



## fancy face 30 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm looking to add some guppies to my 20 gallon tank. I have a 90 gallon with guppies but some mollies with them are sick and being treated. I am interested in some blacks or purple and green guppies. Does anyone know where I can find some for a reasonable price. I live in Indiana, close to Louisville, ky.


----------

